# HAPPY BIRTHDAY SPIKE



## knyfeknerd (Apr 21, 2013)

It's past midnight here on the East Coast, so it's officially your b-day bro.
I hope you get to ride your badass bike all freakin' day, and then come home and finish that new knife you've been working on so you can share some pics with us!
I hope you get some birthday spankin's from a hot lady-friend too!


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Spike!


----------



## chinacats (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Spike!

Cheers!


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy b day


----------



## Twistington (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy birthday! Hope you atleast get a pretty good scratchie or two!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 21, 2013)

Almost your Birthday where I am, so have a great day and get spoiled!

Stefan


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Spike, where has he been or have I just missed his posts?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Benuser (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mhenry (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy B-day Spike


----------



## mhlee (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Spike! I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 21, 2013)

Spike - HAPPY BIRTHDAY. One of the funniest guys on forum, by far have a great one!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy birthday, Spike!

:hbday:


----------



## markenki (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Stay out of trouble. Or not.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Brother !


----------



## cclin (Apr 21, 2013)

:hbday:


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 21, 2013)

Many thanks for the well wishes! It has been a low profile day so far, I will be attending my families annual mass birthday celebration on the 28th with all of my sisters. For now, I have a nice little New York steak that I will broil in my infrared broiler as I don't think that I have enough charcoal for the big green egg:curse:
A belated birthday ride on Tuesday is looking likely, and a birthday brunch tomorrow.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 21, 2013)

HB, CS!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 21, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> HB, CS!



C(crusty) S(sucker)?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday to ya Spike!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 21, 2013)

Hope you had a nice birthday today!


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy b-day. 

k.


----------

